# static and transfers don't mix well



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

How can I possibly stop static electricity when I'm doing transfers?


----------



## lordygb (Jul 18, 2009)

firstly where is the static generated..from yourselve or material via printer


----------



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

The static's coming from the materials. I want to say it's from the paper or the combination of the screen rubbing against the paper. There's a lot of static cling on the back of the screen. If I put my arm a couple of inches from the screen, I can feel it.


----------



## lordygb (Jul 18, 2009)

hmm as no expert my advicis only a guidance...what material is ur screen mesh and what material is your 'squeegee' your pulling ink with


----------



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

Also, I'm noticing if I have excess ink on the back of the screen I wipe it off with paper towels and I think that might contribute.


----------



## lordygb (Jul 18, 2009)

possible but ive done the same when cleaning excess with no static...try with soft cloth to see if any change


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Try running a humidifier.


----------

